# Cognitive symptoms - blank mind, trouble concentrating, etc



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Edit- Meant to post this in the medication section...can a moderator please move it there?

Ever since getting DP/DR I've noticed a number of cognitive symptoms. I've noticed it's become difficult for me to integrate what's going on in the environment around me. To make this a bit clearer, it's as if i can see and hear but all of the words and sounds have no meaning...I'm sure many of you can relate to this symptom. I have trouble following television shows, written language, and conversations. If there are too many things going on around me this worsens.

I'm also having a lot of trouble concentrating in school, and I'm having difficulty passing my courses. This is extremely distressing since I used to be quite sharp. I constantly forget things and have to remind myself what I'm doing in the middle of doing it.

The last thing I've noticed is a blank mind, which I know many others here have as well. It's as if I have no thought process or internal dialogue, and my mind is far too quite. These cognitive symptoms are by far the worst part of DP for me. I feel stupid.

I'm wondering if anyone knows what medications might be useful in lessening these symptoms and helping me feel more with it again. Has anyone had success breaking the fog of DP with medications like stimulants or anything else? I need suggestions and experiences because I don't know where to start...thanks!


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

brian3 said:


> Edit- Meant to post this in the medication section...can a moderator please move it there?
> 
> Ever since getting DP/DR I've noticed a number of cognitive symptoms. I've noticed it's become difficult for me to integrate what's going on in the environment around me. To make this a bit clearer, it's as if i can see and hear but all of the words and sounds have no meaning...I'm sure many of you can relate to this symptom. I have trouble following television shows, written language, and conversations. If there are too many things going on around me this worsens.
> 
> ...


I can relate to that.

As far as treatment goes, I would advise you to not rely on medication.

Avoid all drugs, of all kind, and focus on fixing your sleep schedule and socializing.

Also, cognitive behaviour techniques such as closing your eyes, touching your face and thinking to yourself, this is my face, those kind of exercises, Neurobics and such, also help.

When it comes to medical treatment, I am currently taking Invega 6 mg (for a week, then I was ordered to take the 9 mg version). This is a relatively new treatment that's suppose to act in the long run, with a minimum of 1 year for it to take effect.


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

miguelmalato said:


> I can relate to that.
> 
> As far as treatment goes, I would advise you to not rely on medication.
> 
> ...


I feel like medications such as the ones used for ADHD could help these symptoms. Some books I've read on DP recommend stimulants to combat the cognitive deficits, and Dr. Simeon mentioned that several of her patients benefited from stimulants . I've even read a few case studies where a stimulant like ritalin had cured someone's DP. I'm open to trying anything, whether it be medication or behavior techniques if it means these symptoms will resolve.


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

The brain fog and blank mind are definitely the worse symptoms. My brain fog is so bad that I barely go outside anymore or else I get completely lost and confused. I don't even recognize my friends anymore. I've been starting to take the supplements that Tommygunz metioned on his post to see if they will help. Ritalin didn't work for me at all. As for the blank mind, that's just dissociation, so I don't think meds will help it. You should consider visiting a neurologist. I'm seeing one soon and getting a CT scan and MRI just to make sure it isn't caused from something else.


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Reborn said:


> The brain fog and blank mind are definitely the worse symptoms. My brain fog is so bad that I barely go outside anymore or else I get completely lost and confused. I don't even recognize my friends anymore. I've been starting to take the supplements that Tommygunz metioned on his post to see if they will help. Ritalin didn't work for me at all. As for the blank mind, that's just dissociation, so I don't think meds will help it. You should consider visiting a neurologist. I'm seeing one soon and getting a CT scan and MRI just to make sure it isn't caused from something else.


Pretty sure some meds can help the dissociation. Something like Lamictal + SSRI, naloxone/naltrexone, anafranil, or clonazepam may help. I know atypical antipsychotics can help dissociation, but probably not the type of dissociation we experience.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Alpha Brain. I've been reading lots of good reviews on it from people here. Try it.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Brian,

What are your visual symptoms, if any? (halos, static, poor night vision, changed depth perception, starbursts, weird colors, etc)


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 28, 2012)

brian3 said:


> Edit- Meant to post this in the medication section...can a moderator please move it there?
> 
> Ever since getting DP/DR I've noticed a number of cognitive symptoms. I've noticed it's become difficult for me to integrate what's going on in the environment around me. To make this a bit clearer, it's as if i can see and hear but all of the words and sounds have no meaning...I'm sure many of you can relate to this symptom. I have trouble following television shows, written language, and conversations. If there are too many things going on around me this worsens.
> 
> ...


I can definitely relate to all of this symptoms you mentioned above and it's like living in hell , i also have another symptom .. it's time perception , it's like i feel that 5 minutes have passed but actually it's 1 hour. -.-


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Visual said:


> Brian,
> 
> What are your visual symptoms, if any? (halos, static, poor night vision, changed depth perception, starbursts, weird colors, etc)


Visual symptoms are definitely there, but are hard to describe. Something is different, but it's tough to pinpoint it. Everything seems a bit distant, and I feel like there's a veil between me and the environment. Things appear a bit flat as well.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Brian, my worst symptoms are the pretty much the same as yours..

I Cant understand language/conversations well, trouble reading, watching tv, trouble finding words, terrible memory... I swear when people are talking to me I absorb like 30 % of what they are saying... and try and make sense of it.. It sounds like charlie browns teacher "wann wann wann"... I feel like my brain dosent have stamina to do anything.

I'm making some changes too see if things improve though. Im taking Vinpocetine and Huperzine A (natural herbs), which have been successful in studies in helping people with the problems we are having. I'll let you know in a week or so how they affect my symptoms.


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Can someone move this to the medication forum?


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

brian3 said:


> Can someone move this to the medication forum?


Re-post it in the medical section maybe?

just a thought...

Also, how about instead of asking a bunch of unenglightned individuals regarding the medical treatment of DPD, instead you mark an appointment with a psychiatrist?


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

miguelmalato said:


> Re-post it in the medical section maybe?
> 
> just a thought...
> 
> Also, how about instead of asking a bunch of unenglightned individuals regarding the medical treatment of DPD, instead you mark an appointment with a psychiatrist?


I actually have an appointment next Monday. I thought it would be a good idea to ask people that suffer with this to share their experiences, because if you haven't lived through it you won't understand it. I want to see what has actually helped people that suffer with this.


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

brian3 said:


> I actually have an appointment next Monday. I thought it would be a good idea to ask people that suffer with this to share their experiences, because if you haven't lived through it you won't understand it. I want to see what has actually helped people that suffer with this.


Well in my case, when you reffer to medical treatment exclusively, I am currently on Paliperidone 6 mg (Invega). I am to take this dosage for the next week and then move on to a full-length, one year 9 mg dosage.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

brian3 said:


> I actually have an appointment next Monday. I thought it would be a good idea to ask people that suffer with this to share their experiences, because if you haven't lived through it you won't understand it. I want to see what has actually helped people that suffer with this.


How did your appointment go? Was it helpful?


----------



## society's parasite (May 13, 2012)

Um. I googled Alpha Brain and came across this website:

http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/alpha-brain-whats-wrong-with-the-supplement-industry/

I must admit i have the same sceptical thoughts as the writer has.
If a supplement helps anyone, however, then that's good.

I never felt any benefits from any supplements i took...from Bach a.o. vibrational remedies to health supplements..
Apart from one time: once i had an acute magnesium deficiency, due to too much sweating & not enough drinking of water during a hot day.
It felt as if i got stabbed with knives all the time.
My GP did not know what it was !! 
By chance someone in a health food store said i should take magnesium pills which i did; the syptoms disappeared within two days.
So, i won't reject health supplements as such , but i am wary about the industry and its claims.


----------



## MyNameIs86 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Brian!
I have the same problems as you do.







Which sucks I know. 
Try looking into alpha stim SCS. it doesn't work right away but it makes you more relaxed. 
I am still trying to see what works for me as well. I forget a lot of things, as well and have to remember
in the middle. I don't recognize people and can't recognize emotions like I can't tell if someone is joking
or not joking or whatever. It sucks I know.

Try taking Fish Oils with at least 300mgs and take them 3x a day with food. I guess maybe vitamins would help? 
I too am looking into Alpha Brain but not sure if its the right thing for me at this time. but still considering it.


----------



## openpath (Mar 29, 2012)

Those cognitive deficits are common symptoms of low acetylcholine. It's the primary neurotransmitter for cognitive function. DP is in many cases a cognitive disorder, but one that is more experiential. A recent article showed that many medications are anti-cholinergic, which can be a problem for someone with acetylcholine issues.


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

Medication can be dangerous, especially considering that most doctors don't know jack shit about DP/DR and thus are likely to just treat you like you have a serious mental illness. A number of drugs used to treat mental illness CAN have very bad side effects, and they're not likely to actually help you, anyway. There is no pill that's designed to cure DP/DR.

I think that medication is mostly a placebo in terms of treating DP/DR. No matter what people say on this board, you don't need omegas, fish oil, regular exercise, strict diet controls, etc. to recover. I've recovered from an episode while smoking heavily and drinking a lot of coffee, two things that are traditionally frowned upon while recovering from DP/DR. It's all in your mind, man. Don't let it control you.


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

Same here. In addition I forget even what Im thinking. I mean, I think about something, then a bug appear, then I forget. The stuff with "sound have no meaning" is the reason I stopped music


----------



## alaskashill (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi all, I have been seeing something similar show itself in my life in the past 4/5 months. Suddenly my mind no longer allowed me access to my thoughts, so it is nothing but blank up there. My memory is shot, which isn't totally new but has gotten worse with this. I still feel emotions. And there has been drastic visual changes as well. The reason I'm writing is because I saw a question/comment on visual changes and this is the first place I have seen the two things mentioned together. Why did you ask about visual changes? I'm new to looking into this and have looked a bit into dP/DR and things like that. My therapist doesn't know how to help me. Should I be looking to see a neurologist? Please and thank you. I'm not sure I should even be worried. It doesn't bother me really. My vision is like I'm high, on pot or a little bit of mushrooms. It makes things sharper , visual acuity, but it also looks/feels/seems a lot like a dream, a lot less solid than ever before. I'm not sure there's more to it, but it was weird to me because my visual perception and my mind drastically changed from what I've been used to my whole life. I don't mind a blank mind, its kind of nice actually. But please let me know what you think. I really appreciate it, this is my first time reaching out.


----------

